# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Simple SQL query, please help!

## akheraj

I am new to SQL so any help would be greatly appreciated.

So, I have a table which I am trying to summarize in a weird way. Here is the original (using | as the column separator and first row containing the field names):

ColA |ColB |ColC |ColD |Number |ColF |ColG
AAA |A1A |1A1 |Apple | 1000 |TEST1 |Value1
AAA |A1A |1A1 |Orange | 5000 |TEST2 |Value1
AAA |A1A |1A1 |Banana | -4000 |TEST3 |Value1
AAA |A1A |23B |Orange | 250 |TEST1 |Value1
AAA |A1A |23B |Orange | 600 |TEST2 |Value1
CCC |2A2 |23B |Melon | 750 |TEST2 |Value1

And here is the result I want:
ColA |ColB |ColC |Test1 Number |Test3 Number |Number Total |ColD |ColF
AAA |A1A |1A1 | 1000 | -4000 | 2000 |Apple |TEST1
AAA |A1A |23B | 250 | 0 | 850 |Orange |TEST1
CCC |2A2 |23B | 0 | 0 | 750 |Melon |TEST2

   1. Basically, I want to summarize on ColA, ColB and ColC; 3 different combinations, so 3 lines in the result.
   2. For the selected values of ColF, I want to subtotal the "Number" column. I want to call them Test1_Number and Test3_Number for "TEST1" and "TEST3" values respectively.
   3. ColD and ColF in the result only keep the value from the first row. It doesn't not matter what the other lines have.
   4. I don't want ColG in my result.

I'm sure it's simple, I just don't know SQL... I'm trying to learn.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance!

----------


## rmiao

Dup post:
http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...ad.php?t=52329

----------

